# العنف الاسري ورائحة المسيح- بقلمي



## حياة بالمسيح (26 أكتوبر 2017)

ربما يبدو العنوان غريباً بعض الشئ ولكن المسيح قد قال( كنت جائعاً فلم تطعونني وكنت عطشاناً ولم تسقونني كنت مريضاً فلم تزورونني كنت مسجوناً فلم تأتوا الي )  وقد قال ايضاً ( فكما فعلتم باحد اخوتي هؤلاء الاصاغر فبي قد فعلتموه )ويقصد داخل الاسرة الواحدة كم شخصاً داخل الاسرة متعطشاً وتواقاً لخلاص المسيح كم شخصاً داخل الاسرة الواحدة محتاج للحب والحنان بكلمة معينة بتصرف معين كم شخصاً داخل الاسرة الواحدة مسجوناً داخل قوقعته محتاج لحرية وسلام المسيح فحيث يوجد الرب يوجد حرية وسلام ومحبة ووئام وتفاهم وغفران واقتناع ورضى كليين اما العنف الاسري فليست له رائحة المسيح حيث نحن المؤمنون باسمه لنا رائحته الزكية ولا يوجد عنف اسري بيننا
وقد بينت اخر احصائية في مجتمعنا الشرقي اامرأة من بين ثلاثة نساء تتعرض للعنف الاسري ورجل من بين اربعة رجال يتعرض للعنف الاسري والعنف الاسري بين الزوج والزوجة ان شتم احدهما الاخر يجب ايتيعاب الطرف للاخر ومسامحته والتستر علية فالمحبة المسيحية تتأنى وتترفق وتتستر على كل اشكال العنف الاسري فهي افة اجتماعية يجب ان تختفي في اسرنا المسيحية ويحل محلها سلام الله والتفاهم والاستيعاب والمودة والمحبة من قبل كلا الطرفين ولا ندع ابليس ان يدخل من اي باب يمكن ان يدخله وتفوح ريحة المسيح الزكية من البيت الاسري فيهرب منه ابليس ولا يطيقه علماً بانه لن يبقى سامتاً سيحاول مهاجمة هذا البيت الاسري العايش بالمسيح لتفتيته ولتفتيت كنيسة يسوع بالمجمل ويجب ان ننتله لذلك ونغلق كل الابواب التي يمكن ان يدخل منها ابليس


----------

